# Powershift question for the masses....



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Got a question for the Toro boys. there is a Powershift 12 32 near me for cheap or alt least reasonable money. It has a 12 hp Tecumseh, but from the pics I can't tell if it is a flathead or OHV....what say the masses????


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm guessing OHV since I don't believe Tecumseh made a 12 HP flathead.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Its ohv


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks...that is what I thought.....


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

cranman said:


> Thanks...that is what I thought.....


Cran does that mean it's a go????


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm going to buy the sucker.....you'll see it on one of my 924 Ariens....24 inch....


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

That hurts.
Scrap a powershift just to take its engine?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got 6 Powershifts....they don't sell for crap even though they are maybe the best blowers ever made...that said...this one can be an organ doner to help sick PS in need of parts. Ever tried to get parts for a Powershift????not available.....


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Some die so that more may live - - - - -


----------

